# Kissing ok-but no french kissing



## FromNeptune (Apr 22, 2008)

My wife and I have been married 46+ years. A kiss and a passionate kiss that included french kissing has been a part of our intimacy and sexual experiences even though the level of intimacy has been on the lean side for a while. Several months ago when a period of closeness seemed to be reviving between us, she told me kissing is ok but no more french kissing. 

I was taken back a bit by her comment. I will respect her position, desire or new boundary. It will be hard during times of foreplay and sexual intimacy wanting to touch her with my lips but knowing there is a boundary not to be crossed. Again, it is her request and I will honor it but it will no be easy. 

She did not tell me why and I did not push for an explanation. She said it had nothing to do with me-but this is hard to accept since a french kiss with me is exactly what she does not want.
I am puzzled after all these years she was frequently the initiator of french kissing and now all of a sudden, she wants to stop.


----------



## Corkey88 (Sep 16, 2010)

This is very odd. I think you should be concerned. You need to ask her more about why she doesn't like this type of intimacy.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Doesn't make a lot of sense. Perhaps you have bad breath and she just doesn't want to hurt your feelings? You need to push for an explanation if french kissing is important to you. My wife is not big on french kissing because she says she can't breathe when I get a little too aggressive. So there can be practical reasons.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FromNeptune said:


> She did not tell me why and I did not push for an explanation.


Therein the problem lies. Ask her why she feels this way and tell her you DO like french-kissing. 

You guys will have to compromise.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe she just means mouth to mouth if you get my drift.


----------



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

You have to ask her why. Maybe it's a misunderstanding. Maybe something about it hurts her. Either way you deserve to understand.


----------

